
Another Travel Ban: IRS Moves to Revoke Passports for Unpaid Taxes - warsaw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2017/02/02/another-travel-ban-irs-moves-to-revoke-passports-for-unpaid-taxes/#218402a240fb
======
philiphodgen
Nice little minimum security prison Uncle Sam is building here.

Right now it seems so innocuous: you can't leave the country for limited
reasons. Expect the reasons to expand in time. Scope creep is routine in
Federal law.

I am a tax lawyer, and I am disgusted. Land of the free, indeed. Peh.

~~~
aorth
Paying—or at least filing—your taxes is the law in the USA. Generally
speaking, breaking laws results in you losing some freedoms. I'm sure there
are other crimes for which you would lose the right to travel out of the
country.

Anyways, the article states that this would only apply in cases where an
individual has over $50,000 in unpaid taxes. Statistically speaking, I don't
imagine that very many people find themselves in that situation.

~~~
yehi
I don't know how many people fall in to the category, but some of the millions
of American citizens living abroad may. While it is rare to be prosecuted,
legally the fines can quickly pile up if while you are living abroad, you
forget to report every cent that you own or partially own abroad.

------
bfrog
Does this mean Trump will be prevented from leaving the country? I honestly
don't understand how I'm expected to pay taxes when the highest in the land
refuses to pay his.

~~~
legostormtroopr
I think you are confusing "not paying his taxes" with "legally declaring a
loss as a tax deduction to offset future earnings".

Yes, it was a bigger deduction than most people, but it was technically and
legally within the tax guidelines - guidelines that were left alone by past
administrations. If you want to be made at someone that Trump didn't pay tax,
blame the tax system and politicians that made it possible.

------
anonbanker
Remember, everyone: Tax evasion is Illegal. Tax _avoidance_ is merely
discouraged.

Never refuse to pay taxes. Just pay the taxes you _owe_.

